# Spay Rash?



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

My 11mo got spayed on Friday. I started noticing a very slight rash last night. Now tonight, it has gotten quite worse, and there are a few pustules. She also has what appear to be bruises???? The most noticeable one is right next to one o her nipples. 

I don't want to freak out, but can anyone help me out? I'm pretty sure its a rash from being shaved and the belly scrub, etc. but I feel more comfortable asking you all until I can call the vet tomorrow morning. 

Should I put some neosporin or bag balm on it? Or leave it alone?

Also, how does her incision look? It just started to scab today, but is slightly puffier from yesterday. Still VERY tender, she won't let me touch it or around it. I was trying to clean that dried blood off (its been there since I brought her home). 

Thanks


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, it looks like the normal razor burn type rash.
You ought to leave it all alone and ask the vet tomorrow - since you could soften the scab accidentally.
As long as she isn't fiddling with it, it ought to be okay!
Her incision looks excellent. Wow. Tiny!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Doesn't look too bad to me, and you are right, probably just
from the shaving etc. but if it were me, I wouldn't put anything
on it, nor 'call her attention to it' any more than absolutely
necessary. 

Are you sure you can get a call to your vet, tomorrow being
a holiday?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

It looks like staph to me, but our experience with Shasta has been that everything is staph, so I could just be paranoid.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Her incision looks great, actually! Nice and clean, doesn't look inflamed or irritated. I wouldn't mess with it or try to clean it. The rash is probably clipper irritation, which is rather common when doing a surgical clip. You know how sometimes your underarms get itchy after you shave? It's the same sort of thing. Usually it clears up on its own but if she is licking at it a lot, call the vet and ask if there's something you can use topically on the rash. I don't see any bruising.


----------

